# New bill against Hedgehogs?



## amylynnbales (Jan 27, 2013)

I was on Facebook and I saw this post on the group Hedgehog Happenings (you may be a part of it) about a bill being passed putting animals onto white (accepted) and black (illegal) lists. The woman who posted it said that animals like hedgehogs, chinchillas, and pet parrots would not be included on the white list. I was wondering if someone could explain what this means for our hedgehogs if the bill gets passed? Thanks

Here's the article: http://usherp.org/2013/03/18/hr996-hr669-rewrite/

And a picture of the post: [attachment=0:11hb8c2p]image.jpg[/attachment:11hb8c2p]


----------



## AngelicDarkness (Feb 10, 2012)

I'm thinking Alison might be the most correct from the comments in the group - I'm not sure how that bill will be able to pass. It concerns a large population of pet owners in the US.


----------



## Hazesti (Jan 19, 2010)

Mmm, I'm no pro at reading these sort of things, but when they list the exclusions, they go:

(ii) any common and clearly domesticated species or subspecies, including–

(list of pets and barn animals)

(XXI) any other species or subspecies that the Director determines to be common and clearly domesticated.

So it sounds like they didn't list the entire set of pets that are excluded from the regulation, but they would still be included since they are already domesticated as pets?


----------



## DasIgelPoggie (Oct 21, 2010)

Essentially, it sounds like they want to apply the same laws that Cali uses, but nation-wide. It won't pass, because we don't have the funding or the manpower to enforce it, but be sure to be VERY vocal to your local senators, so that they won't even entertain the idea again. Just let them come and try to take my babies away-- I know what happens to confiscated animals, and like hello would I ever let that happen to my furkids!


----------



## momIImany (Oct 14, 2012)

Most of my animals would be put down too. Parrots, geckos, hedgehogs. Not a chance! But they ok Llamas??? What's with that?


----------



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

who would ever want to make this bill in the first place? What is the benefit?


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

The benefit is the Humane Society of the United States getting more $$$$$$$$. 

The bill is for imported species. The domesticated hedgehog hasn't been imported since the 80s.


----------



## momIImany (Oct 14, 2012)

I can see where animals that were imported cause problems like the snakes that escape or are released in Fl and other warm areas. Same with some parrots, spiders, large lizards, turtles, venomous snakes, etc. Also those that come in via ships and illegal trade. The mollusk that are clogging waterways, dangerous fish from Asia and South America. You get the picture. 

But, like with guns - if you take them away from the public - only the bad guys will still have them. Not the responsible people. You will always have those *&%#*%@! who will open a door and release any animal - cats and dogs included - out because they no longer want them or what ever reason.

How about all the hedgehogs that are found loose in TX? I'm sure that it is not centralized in only TX - Its just what we hear about in the news.


----------



## amberkinn (Oct 9, 2011)

I read this yesterday, and I was about to start a thread with a link to a petition that was started. Anyone who is interested in this petition, here is the link:
http://www.change.org/petitions/united- ... tion-act-2


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks for the link. I have signed the petition.

I noticed that my breeder has also signed it too.  

The country's in a mess and they want to hunt down "exotic pets". Good grief. *facepalm*


----------



## fionas_mommy (Oct 27, 2012)

Signed. I can get a llama but not a hedgie? Id like to see them "dispose of" peoples pets. :roll: so terrible. But unlikely to work


----------

